# W9 Form



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning. A U.S-U.K dual national living in Spain opened a bank account, 5 years ago using her UK-Spain residencia ID. Never mentioned his U.S. citizenship for fear of being turned down. Must she give her bank the W9 Form without being asked?. Is it mandatory, or should the bank ask for it first..? She files her FBARS every year, barely over $10000. never had any problem...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In her shoes, I would wait for the bank to ask. The W-9 is something the bank is supposed to have on file for accounts where they notice "US indices" (or some such thing). The form never does leave the bank, so if they have no reason to believe she is a "US person" there is no reason for them to ask for the form other than to cover their own butts.

Even if she reports the account on her FBARs, it's not her obligation to provide a W-9 until and unless the bank asks for it.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you so much..


----------

